# Lt Justin Garrett Boyes: KIA 28 Oct 09



## Edward Campbell (28 Oct 2009)

Reproduced under the Fair Dealing provisions of the Copyright Act from the _Globe and Mail_:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/world/blast-kills-canadian-foot-soldier/article1342335/
Blast kills Canadian foot soldier
*Justin Garrett Boyes was leading a group of Afghan police when he died in the explosion that injured two other soldiers*

Gloria Galloway

Kabul — Globe and Mail update Published on Wednesday, Oct. 28, 2009 4:18PM EDT Last updated on Wednesday, Oct. 28, 2009 4:23PM EDT

Justin Garrett Boyes was leading a foot patrol of Afghan National police through a district heavily populated by Taliban on Wednesday morning when the ground exploded beneath him.

Lieutenant Boyes, a 26-year-old father who had just arrived for his second tour of duty in Kandahar 10 days ago, did not survive the blast.

Two other Canadian soldiers were injured when the device planted by insurgents detonated at about 9 a.m. They are expected to recover. But Lt. Boyes, the platoon commander for a police mentoring unit based out of the PRT in Kandahar city, was too badly wounded.

He leaves his wife, Alanna, and his three-year-old son, James.

“Justin was a dedicated family man and spent every possible moment with his wife and son,” said Brigadier-General Jonathan Vance, the head of coalition troops in Kandahar, said WEDNESDAY night.

“Growing up in Saskatchewan, he was an easy-going Prairie boy who preferred sitting around the back yard with good friends, his family and a cold drink.”

Lt. Boyes was a member of the 3rd Battalion, Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry, based in Edmonton. He has a brother who is a member of the 2nd Battalion, PPCLI, based in Shilo, Man.

Their parents, Angela and David, and a sister in Britain, are also left to mourn his death.

A loss so early in the deployment of the battalion will be difficult to accept for the military comrades who worked with Lt. Boyes, Gen. Vance said. The soldiers from Edmonton have only just finished replacing the Quebec battalion that was in Kandahar during the spring and summer.

Lt. Boyes had served six year as an infantry officer in the reserve force, achieving the rank of Master Corporal, before taking an officer's commission and transferring to the regular force.

“Although he arrived in Afghanistan only 10 days ago, Justin immediately embraced his role as police mentor and was eager to share his experiences and knowledge with members of the force, all in an effort to provide stability to the population so we could, in concert with the Afghan government, extend basic services and humanitarian assistance to those in need,” Gen. Vance said. “Although he was a member of the PPLCLI for barely a year, he left a lasting impression on those who had the privilege of working for and with him.”


----------



## R933ex (28 Oct 2009)

Rest in Peace Sir


----------



## GAP (28 Oct 2009)

Condolances


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Oct 2009)

Condolences to the family, colleagues and friends of the fallen, and here's hoping for a speedy and full recovery of the wounded  





From the news release:


> One Canadian soldier was killed and two injured by an improvised explosive device that detonated near their dismounted patrol. The incident occurred approximately 20 kilometres south-west of Kandahar City at around 9 a.m., Kandahar time, on 28 October 2009.
> 
> Killed in action was Lieutenant Justin Boyes of the 3rd Battalion Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry, serving with the Kandahar Provincial Reconstruction Team.
> 
> The injured soldiers were evacuated by helicopter to the Multi-National Medical Facility at the Kandahar Airfield and are in good condition. The next of kin for the injured soldiers have also been notified. The identities of the injured soldiers will not be released....


----------



## Edward Campbell (28 Oct 2009)

Lt Justin Garrett Boyes: KIA 28 Oct 09


----------



## brandon_ (28 Oct 2009)

rip


----------



## OldSolduer (28 Oct 2009)

RIP Lt. Boyes 
Our condolences to the family of Lt. Boyes.


----------



## vonGarvin (28 Oct 2009)

RIP



 :yellow:


----------



## BlueJingo (28 Oct 2009)

Sir,

Thank you for what you have done for us. We will not forget you.
Our sympathies to your family. From my family to yours.

RIP  :yellow:


----------



## gun runner (28 Oct 2009)

Rest in Peace Sir, My sincere condolences to the Family, Friends, and to the Regiment. Truly a sad loss for all our Brothers and sisters in arms. Ubique


----------



## ballz (28 Oct 2009)

Thank you for your sacrifice, Sir.


----------



## military granny (28 Oct 2009)

Rest in Peace Lt. Boyes
My condolences to the family.


----------



## ThainC (28 Oct 2009)

I'm not much of a writer on these forums, more of a listener/reader. However, Justin was a good friend of mine. We went through DP 1.1 and 1.2 together and I was apart of the OCT Staff in Wainwright while he was on Maple Guardian. I swung by his PSS a few times to see how he was doing and make sure his moral was up.

He truly was a great guy, extremely generous and helpful. Myself and several of my colleagues are heading over on TF 1-10 to replace his unit. He and I were continually exchanging emails leading up to his departure as he had all the latest info on my job (Essentially, same as his). My last email to him was just a few weeks ago, wishing him the best.

Now I give my strongest condolences to his family and friends.

RIP Justin, you're going to be missed by a great many.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (28 Oct 2009)

FREEDOM.... All enjoy it. Some use it. Few defend it.

Thank your Lt Boyes for being one of those few.  

Forever grateful.

You shall RIP, you are a true Canadian hero!


----------



## ModlrMike (28 Oct 2009)

At the going down of the sun and in the morning. We will remember them.

RIP


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Oct 2009)

Statement

Statement by the Minister of National Defence on the death of Lieutenant Justin Boyes
NR - 09.096 - October 28, 2009

OTTAWA – The Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence and Minister for the Atlantic Gateway, issued the following statement today on the death of a Canadian Forces member in Afghanistan:

"On behalf of the defence community, I wish to express my heartfelt condolences and deepest sympathies to the family, friends and fellow soldiers of Lieutenant Justin Boyes who died while conducting operations in Afghanistan. I would also like to wish a prompt and full recovery to the two other soldiers injured in the same incident. 

Lt. Boyes was a professional and dedicated soldier, who served valiantly alongside his comrades to help build a better Afghanistan.

While our UN-sanctioned, NATO-led mission in Afghanistan continues to pose many risks to the members of the Canadian Forces, the Government of Canada and its international allies are committed to helping the people of Afghanistan rebuild their country. Canadians are proud of our soldiers and are grateful for their efforts in Afghanistan. Lt. Boyes gave his life while providing hope to Afghans for a brighter future. His sacrifice will not be forgotten."

-30-

Killed in action was Lieutenant Justin Boyes of the 3rd Battalion Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry, serving with the Kandahar Provincial Reconstruction Team.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Oct 2009)

MESSAGE - Death of Lieutenant Justin Boyes
October 28, 2009

Message from Her Excellency the Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, 
Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada, 
on the death of Lieutenant Justin Boyes

OTTAWA— It was with profound sadness that my husband, Jean-Daniel Lafond, and I learned of the death of one of our soldiers, Lieutenant Justin Boyes of the 3rd Battalion Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry, based in Edmonton, Alberta, as an improvised explosive device detonated while on patrol approximately 20 kilometres south-west of Kandahar City. Two of his colleagues were also injured in the strike.

This tragic news reached us following a State visit to Croatia, during which I spoke with a number of youth about our responsibility to build peace and the importance of remaining vigilant while barbarism and misery continue to affect so many people around the world.

It is to ensure that the forces of solidarity and reconstruction triumph over those of exclusion and destruction that our soldiers are working in Afghanistan, demonstrating an extraordinary level of commitment and determination. The day-to-day actions of our Forces in favour of justice, the emancipation of women and access to education, despite of the many risks they face, deserve our full recognition.

I join all Canadians in expressing our deepest sympathies to the family, loved ones and colleagues of Lieutenant Boyes. You remain in our hearts and in our minds. 

Michaëlle Jean 

‑30‑

Media Information
Julie Rocheleau                                    
Rideau Hall Press Office                                  
613-998-7280                                                   
www.gg.ca
www.citizenvoices.gg.ca


----------



## 1feral1 (29 Oct 2009)

I read about this KIA this in Regina's Leader Post online this am Australian time.

Sad news.

OWDU


----------



## manhole (29 Oct 2009)

Condolences to Lt. Boyes' family and friends......our thoughts and prayers are with you........


----------



## dapaterson (29 Oct 2009)

For those not aware, buildings in NDHQ mark a minute of silence after the loss of each Canadian soldier.

If you would like to join in, the minute of silence for Lt Boyes will be observed Friday, October 30, at 0900 EDT.



> *TRIBUTE TO LIEUTENANT JUSTIN BOYES*
> Please pause to observe a minute of silence on Friday, 30 October 2009 at 0900 hrs, in memory of Lieutenant Justin Boyes, from the 3rd Battalion, Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry, based in Edmonton, who was killed in action in Afghanistan on 28 October 2009.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Oct 2009)

RIP Sir.


----------



## Snakedoc (29 Oct 2009)

RIP..thank you for your sacrifice


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Oct 2009)

This, from the Canadian Press:


> Canadian soldiers gathered in the late afternoon sun Thursday to mark the return home of Lt. Justin Boyes.  The 26-year-old Boyes was killed in an IED blast Wednesday morning in Afghanistan's Panjwaii district that also injured two other Canadian soldiers. More than 2,500 Canadian and international troops lined the tarmac at Kandahar Airfield as Lt. Boyes' flag-draped coffin was carried onto a military transport plane ....








_Ramp ceremony of Lt. Justin Boyes at Kandahar Airfield, Afghanistan. The 26-year-old Boyes was killed in an IED blast Wednesday morning in Afghanistan's Panjwaii district that also injured two other Canadian soldiers. THE CANADIAN PRESS/Jonathan Montpetit_


----------



## steph_3007 (29 Oct 2009)

RIP Lt, condolences to the family and friends


----------



## CEhopeful (30 Oct 2009)

RIP

forever thankful


----------



## Nfld Sapper (30 Oct 2009)

Media Advisory
Our Fallen Comrade Returns Home
LFCA MA 09-18 - October 30, 2009

OTTAWA – Our fallen comrade, Lieutenant Justin Boyes from the 3rd Battalion, Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry, based in Edmonton, Alberta, returns home to Canada tomorrow.

Where:  8 Wing, Canadian Forces Base Trenton, Ontario.
When:   Saturday, October 31, 2009 at 2:00 p.m. 
What:    At the request of the families, media will be permitted on the tarmac.

Present to pay their respects will be the Minister of National Defence, The Honourable Peter MacKay, the Chief of Defence Staff, General Walt Natynczyk and other dignitaries. 

Lieutenant Boyes was killed and two other Canadian soldiers were injured by an improvised explosive device that detonated near their dismounted patrol. The incident occurred approximately 20 kilometres south-west of Kandahar City at around 9 a.m., Kandahar time, on 28 October 2009.

-30-

For more information:            Captain Mark Peebles, 8 Wing/CFB Trenton Public Affairs Officer
Tel: (613) 392-2811, ext. 2041, 
E-mail: Mark.Peebles@forces.gc.ca


----------



## old medic (31 Oct 2009)

http://www.calgarysun.com/news/alberta/2009/10/31/11592011.html

Body of Canadian soldier killed in Afghanistan arrives
By CANADIAN PRESS

TRENTON, Ont. — The body of a Canadian soldier killed in Afghanistan earlier this week has arrived home.

A group of soliders carried the casket of Lt. Justin Boyes from a plane at CFT Trenton, Ont., on Saturday afternoon.

The Edmonton-based Boyes was killed and two other Canadian soldiers were injured by an improvised explosive device that detonated near their foot patrol Wednesday, southwest of Kandahar city.

Boyes was the 132nd Canadian soldier to die in the Afghan mission.

Another soldier, Sapper Steven Marshall, was killed Friday afternoon when his patrol struck an IED in Kandahar’s Panjwaii district.

His body began its journey home after a ramp ceremony at Kandahar Airfield on Saturday.


----------



## old medic (8 Nov 2009)

Saskatchewan salutes soldier 
Officer killed on Afghanistan patrol
By THE CANADIAN PRESS
8th November 2009



> SASKATOON -- Citizens hung Canadian flags over a highway overpass and lined the route as the funeral procession for a soldier killed in Afghanistan wound its way through Saskatoon yesterday.
> 
> Lt. Justin Boyes was killed Oct. 28 in an explosion while he was leading a foot patrol southwest of Kandahar City. It came only 10 days into the 26-year-old infantryman's second tour of duty in the country.
> 
> ...


----------

